# legal anti gyno supps?



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

old client of mine just started back training with me..

he`s just finished some halodrol and used a supp i cant remember the name of to prevent gyno rather than a prescription med.

do they work or was he just lucky?

(meant to call this gyno prevention supps)


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

ther used to be a pro hormone version of armidex cal, maybe thats what ur mate had. I know its banned now tho mate.

I used it myself when i was on gear cos i wasnt able to get the real thing.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Used some good otc products to good effect, I remember using a couple of products from SAN that worked well, I used post cycle tabs by IDS once and thought they were the best thing for post cycle I have ever had!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

when working with real hormones from UG or pharma sources, i wouldnt attack their sides with watered down OTC supplements.

always try and get your hands on adex, nolva and at the last resort - letro.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I had 4 months on letro to get rid of a lump, no test..

Fcuking EVIL stuff..

Worked, but it was caber that finished it off..

Brill stuff with no apparent sides..

Letro left me so apathetic I nearly lost my relationship..


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> I had 4 months on letro to get rid of a lump, no test..
> 
> Fcuking EVIL stuff..
> 
> ...


caber is a different animal to letro, caber helps with prolactin build up opposed to estrogen. prolactin is the hormone that develops the nipple gland to produce milk IIRC. Some guys who abuse AAS and can actually tease out fluid from their nipples have sky high prolactin levels.

Letro works as an AI so stops the conversion of androgens to estrogen.

letro is harsh, i've used it a few times during preps and it nails the coffin of libido.

caber is great, expensive though for such a tiny tab lol.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I find vitamin B6 regulates prolactin well and metabolises amino acid to boot, just don't take too much...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

freddee said:


> I find vitamin B6 regulates prolactin well and metabolises amino acid to boot, just don't take too much...


Does it regulate it enough to prevent prolactin related gyno with AAS usage though?

What dose does it regulate prolactin?

What dose is considered too much?

First time i've read this


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I con sider 300mg works, I take it anyway, as I say it it metabolises amino acid, too much 500mg per day + can effect your nervous system, I would rather use a preventative than be sourcing cyber when the dredded doughnuts turn up!!

I thought this thread was legal anti gyno supps we all know what Ai's and serms do, if you have progestinal prolactin gyno then you are going to need caber or its like.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

So does caber fix both sorts of gyno?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

No I don't think so, it is for progestin gyno, tamoxifen is best for aromatisable gyno imo, you can take an AI like arimadex but personally I add something like masteron to all my courses and that works for me, and an AI will not help against gynp from oxy's that cause gyne but does not aromatase, once again tamoxifen I think would be needed for this.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

So in words of less than 2 syllables...

You wouldn't use caber for test and dbol?

Cos either dbol or bullets gave me a lump n I've used caber for some test only cycles since n been ok..


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i only use caber for 19nor related cycles.

if youre not using deca/tren, there's no need for caber as thats what produces the prolactin build up


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

If I was using a test only cycle then all I would have on hand would be tamoxifen, like has been said if you are not using progestins the prolactin type gyno should not be an issue.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

this is a great read i found on UKM a while ago



> Combating Oestrogens and Progesterone
> 
> By Bigfella
> 
> ...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

forma stanzol is a product I purchased from the us a brand of legal formastane still yet to use it though for my bullet cycle


----------



## jack3d14 (Dec 23, 2014)

you need an anti aromatase supplement. look up arom-x by advanced muscle science. You can also take saw palmetto to block the unwanted DHT too.


----------

